# Quality Family club in Hancock County PICTURES ADDED



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2009)

We have a family club in Hancock County located just outside of Milledgeville.  There is 1150ac, camp with power, 26 members.  Dues $575/year.  Membership includes you and your family.  Plenty of deer and turkey.  Right now we have 5 openings.  Please call Denzil at 404-787-6925 or Cam at 770-851-5806 for more information.  Denzil

The first deer was taken just over the line on the club next door, the buck in the 2nd and 4th picture neted 137 4/8 in and came in 7 in week 11 of the GON contest and the rest were taken on our club.  While we do not call ourselves a trophy club most of us don't shoot small bucks but wait for a quality buck.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like I will be showing the property to some guys next Wednesday the April 8th.  I can also show it on Saturday the 11th.  If you would like to be part of this please let me know.  Denzil


----------



## cchupp (Apr 1, 2009)

Are there rabbits on this property and what is the makeup of the property


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes there are rabbits.   There were 2 different hunt this year and there were 9 killed on one and 5 on the other.  

We have all different ages of pines ranging from just cut this year to some that is ready to be clear cut in the next year or two with 2 major creeks.   I am going on memory but I think that we have pines that are in 6 different stages of growth.  

Let me know if I can answer any other questions.


----------



## cchupp (Apr 3, 2009)

Would you be interested in a rabbit lease after deer season ?


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 3, 2009)

cchupp said:


> Would you be interested in a rabbit lease after deer season ?



 The short answer is yes but lets talk as I would want to make sure that we are all on the same page.  My cell number is 404-787-6925.  Denzil


----------



## cchupp (Apr 3, 2009)

I will give you a call


----------



## johnny jowers (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hunting Club*

Denzil, Just wanted to thank you for showing me around your club.Like I told you earlier I was looking for some where to coon hunt but after seeing your place, I found it was one of the best looking places to deer hunt I have seen in that area .... If you still have openings for deer hunting also,... a couple of my friends and I are interested please let me know.Thanks again, Johnny


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Johnny,
I enjoyed showing you around as well.  As we talked it is a good club and I still have some openings.  Lets get together and go turkey hunting.

If any of your friends would like to have a look around I will be glad to show them.  For that matter if anyone wants to have a look around I will be glad to make a trip.  Denzil


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## gcaskew (Apr 11, 2009)

*Club*

Folks this is a real nice club with nice people. Last year was my first in the club and I saw 14 different bucks. i have some tail cam pics of 2 130 class deer but didn't see them in the stand.

Lots of eating and talking around the campfire and eating after the hunt. Feels like old friends.

By the way I took the pic of that wide racked bruiser from the club next door and it was better than the pic. The mass was fantastic. 

By the way there are a few of us that bow hunt 100% so it's bowhunter friendly.

It's not too far from town and there is a mall, a nice hunting and fishing store, all the eats and movies and stuff like that a guy could want.

Let me know if you want anymore info...

And yeah i'm the fat smiling bowhunter that got a nice 8 on opening weekend of rifle season last year 

Carlton


----------



## imsdunn (Apr 13, 2009)

Guys,
This is a good club! I have only been in for two years but it reminds of one that I spent about 20 years in from the time I was first hunting into my late 20's. The guys are good people and easy to hang out with. We spend a large number of nights either eating beside a fire together or hanging out around a fire after dinner just socializing. I have 2 daughters that I am comfortable bringing and there are even a few other guys that bring their daughters or grand-daughters. The club is definitely family oriented as advertised. 

I also am attaching a pic of the 8-pt I shot. I got him 3 weeks prior to the 13-pt. A couple more pics of the 13-pt. Yeah I was the lucky one and shot a good-un! I did see several other young bucks during the year, so there are still some deer down there.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Still have some openings and would love to show the place this Saturday if any one is interested.


----------



## imsdunn (Apr 22, 2009)

I will be down part of Saturday afternoon and Sunday (4/25 - 4/26) to show the property to a couple of guys, and I will be working on food plots. Let me know if you are interested in viewing the property.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 98RIDE (May 2, 2009)

*Club*

Guy's and Gal's, LISTEN UP!
If you are even thinking about hunting in Hancock county, THIS IS THE CLUB U! Lot of deer on this property! I hunted this club for the past two years, but due to the economy, I will not be able to make the drive. However, having said that, These guy's are the best group of guy's I've had the pleasure of hunting with. Campsites with power, cleaning station, HORSESHOES (your welcome imsdunn...lol) and all of the food and fellowship you could hope for. 
I'm headed back to SC, but will miss these guy's a great deal. Maybe one of them will invite me back as a guest...

p.s. I've also got 3 stands up i'll sell ya cheap...lol


----------



## tyler1 (May 8, 2009)

John,
Thanks for the kind words.  Going to miss you.  Good luck in SC. Denzil


----------



## will_hunt_for_food (May 14, 2009)

Where is the club in Hancock County?


----------



## imsdunn (May 14, 2009)

will_hunt_for_food said:


> Where is the club in Hancock County?



We are in the southern tip on the Hancock Co. / Baldwin Co line. Camp is about 15-20 min from downton Milledgeville going out Hwy 24.


----------



## tyler1 (May 24, 2009)

Getting there.  Still need a a few more good members.


----------



## tyler1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Still need a couple more.


----------



## pierce2988 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are there any ducks? If so PM me I will join.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 21, 2009)

I know it's a long shot but if you have any openings in a couple of months I would be interested to join. I'm in school at GCSU and need a place to join.


----------



## gcaskew (Jun 23, 2009)

*Great club*

This is a great club that I was in last year. Due to some medical problems i am out this year but going back next year if things work out.

These are a great bunch of guys with nice land. I have some trail cam pics of some monsters and shot a nice 8 with a bow opening day of gun season.

If you are looking for a good family club where you will feel at home around the fire or giving help at the skinning shed this is your place....


----------



## tyler1 (Jun 24, 2009)

The good news is that we are full but could maybe take one more member if the right one came along.


----------



## jlgarrett8 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Any Openings?*

I know this is a long shot, but do you have any openings for this year? My farther and I are looking to start hunting this season. I am looking for a club relatively close to Henry County.


----------



## Don D (Jun 14, 2017)

Is this a pin in and pin put club


----------

